# Dividends charges on MM



## nuking (25 December 2008)

Merry Xmas everyone.
I need some help with calculating the dividend on 22 Dec.
I went short $150 on CMC aus200 on 22 Dec and closed on 23 Dec.
Made a solid profit on that trade but got a nasty surprise of $1462.50 div charged on my account.
i rang client service and the guy i've spoken to couldnt really explained it. he said there are about 40 company go exdiv om that date.
Still it seems to be unbelievable large amount in 1 day.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 December 2008)

nuking said:


> Merry Xmas everyone.
> I need some help with calculating the dividend on 22 Dec.
> I went short $150 on CMC aus200 on 22 Dec and closed on 23 Dec.
> Made a solid profit on that trade but got a nasty surprise of $1462.50 div charged on my account.
> ...




Hi, on this page you will see the dividends information for December.On the 23 rd. you will see a host of companies going ex-dividend.If you find the ASX 200 companies amongst them and add up you will know for sure if the due charges are correct.

There is an awful lot of companies going ex-div. I notice on the 23rd.

You`re welcome.

P.s. you will probably only get caught once on that oversight.


----------



## chops_a_must (25 December 2008)

Lol.

Just another reason not to trade these bucket shops... and another why it isn't the SPI.


----------



## nuking (26 December 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Lol.
> 
> Just another reason not to trade these bucket shops... and another why it isn't the SPI.




Chop, i do trade SPI but also tackle MM index because of attractive margin and interest paid on short.
Its just that i have never been charge that much dividend on a single day.


----------

